# Color of Fletching



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

TexasJ said:


> I need something that will stand out at 60 yards when shooting the American 900 round. With several people shooting at the same target, at the same time, its hard to pick out your arrow. Everyone seems to be shooting either a blaze orange nock or a blaze green nock.


yep the Floresent colors show up the best. Hot pink vanes show well and a lot are starting to use them also.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's gonna kind of depend on what colors you see well. 

But blaze orange is probably #1...that is what I shoot.

But since it seems like the vast majority of others do also. I will be changing to something else this year. I shot in groups this year where everyone had orange...so I looking for a new combo also.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Fluorescent green and yellow with green nocks are working for me.

Arrow


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Something that I forgot about and a lot of people MAY NOT know.....

a lot of times at the longer distances....and even on the shorter distances....if you are shooting small vanes like what most of us shoot for field. All you are really seeing is the nock. Most times unless the target is on an angle or you are above or below it you can't really see the vanes.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Nine hundred Round? Black with Green Nocks.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm using blue vanes with red pin nocks. The red is somewhat clear and really show up in the sun. Not like flour. orange or yellow, but pretty bright.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I use ruby pin nocks and i put red neon nailpolish on nock insert. works pretty well.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

NocBuster said:


> I use ruby pin nocks and i put red neon nailpolish on nock insert. works pretty well.


That's a good idea.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It ain't the most manly, but I shoot the Rose Bohning pin nocks (or Ruby G-nocks) and Flex Fletch Neon Red vanes...shows up really well in any target and you don't often see others shooting the same color (makes you wonder if they are secure in their manliness) unless your shooting with kward anyway...

I shot with Mac a few years ago and was calling arrows...we were both shooting ACC 3-28s with green nocks and orange fletch. The only difference was he had 187 shields and I had the 1.75 parabolics. You want to talk about a difficult day calling arrows...


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I think it helps if the vanes and nock are the same color. For some reason, white paint or wrap under the vanes helps.

The most visible vanes are the flex fletch flourescents. There are not many choices. Fl green with green nocks, Winners gold with orange nocks, blaze orange with orange nocks, and fl yellow with green nocks. Of these, I think the winners gold with orange nocks is most visible and the yellow with green nocks is the least.


----------

